# what color to paint cabinets



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Pelicanhead, some of the user names, very funny. A lot of lookers but no takers. that's a busy little kitchen and the cabinets are very prominent. there's quite a bit of color going on as well, between the walls, the window treatment, the stainless, the countertop, and the tile, is that blue and white. You need something to turn it from a collection of various colors to something with a more harmonious feel. Example, my eye keeps getting pulled to the window treatment, which itself has a lot going on. You might consider a solid piece in a tan or brown. It's kind of tough to tell color values and get a true feel for spatial relation from a picture . As to cabinet color, a dark color will make the cabinets recede and light makes them advance. Apply some paint samples in different colors and values to poster boards then hang them around in various places to get a feel for what looks good, and what will help to tie your various colors together, rather than being another color in a collection. Create some harmony. You may also consider having a color consultation with a decorator. Between 100 and 200 bucks will get you a couple of hours of consultation and they can help you formulate a color scheme. Hope that helps a bit and gives you something to think about. Take care.


----------

